# My surrogate pets...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

This are some of the Labs I take care of everyday at my work. They pretty much live at the kennel. There are a few more but they are only at the kennel every couple weeks, the rest of the time they are on the show circuit. 

First there is Ramsey the big lug. He's a stud dog and about 110 lbs of stupid. Then Claire Bear as we fondley call her. She's your typical lab, loves everyone and everything. Last Tye, she's a good girl but doesn't like other animals, just people.

I feel sorry for them living at the kennel all the time. They are well cared for but they are not pets so I try to give them as much attention as I can.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

awwwww they're absolutley georgoous.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

They're such beautiful dogs. And they're lucky to have you as a buddy


----------



## VikingPrincess (Aug 26, 2011)

They are gorgeous! :-D

I am sure they are happy to have you spend time with them.


----------

